# The old preacher



## Baytor (Jun 22, 2004)

_An old preacher was dying. He sent a message for his IRS agent and his lawyer, both church members, to come to his home. When they arrived, they were ushered up to his bedroom. As they entered the room, the preacher held out his hands and motioned for them to sit on each side of the bed. The preacher grasped their hands, sighed contentedly, smiled and stared at the ceiling. For a time, no one said anything. Both the IRS agent and the attorney were touched and flattered that the old preacher would ask them to be with him during his final moment. They were also puzzled because the preacher had never given any indication that he particularly liked either one of them.

 Finally, the lawyer asked, "Preacher, why did you ask the two of us to come?"

 The old preacher mustered up some strength, then said weakly, "Jesus died between two thieves, and that's how I want to go, too."

_


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 30, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> _The old preacher mustered up some strength, then said weakly, "Jesus died between two thieves, and that's how I want to go, too."_


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 30, 2004)

lol!!!:rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 30, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol: :lool::lol::lol::lol:     :angel:


----------



## Josh (Jul 9, 2004)

very good, hehe, man, this one actually had me on my seat, like most do.


----------



## Enson (Jul 9, 2004)

good one!:ultracool


----------

